# Switching from guitar to violin, or other stringed instrument?



## Manok

I've often wondered, and thought, that a violin might be more suited to how I play, and was wondering, if I am used to playing the guitar, would it be a fairly easy switch? Are the strings thicker?


----------



## GraemeG

Other than using the concept of raising the pitch by pressing strings with your fingers, I can't see that the instruments have anything in common at all. They're held differently, played differently, tuned differently...
GG


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm a guitarist, and my motor skills transferred over to violin quite well. Bowing seems to be a bigger problem. But by all means, try the violin!


----------



## julianoq

It is very different, and bowing is a major problem. Not an easy switch by any means. But I think it is worth it!


----------



## Head_case

Manok said:


> I've often wondered, and thought, that a violin might be more suited to how I play, and was wondering, if I am used to playing the guitar, would it be a fairly easy switch? Are the strings thicker?


I love hearing the violin but playing is another issue....utterly deafening and the bowing never came natural to me.

Have you thought of the mandolin? It follows GDAE violin tuning and although fretted the four strings follow a similar left hand action to the violin with the right hand following a tremelo guitar picking technique.

You will notice also that the GDAE tuning from bottom to top is simply the reverse of the last 4 strings of your guitar's EBGDAE from top to bottom. Classical mandolin is really virtuosic and elegant.

Here's Eva Shelbrook:

[video] 



[/video]


----------



## hreichgott

Double bass has the same tuning as the four lowest strings on the guitar, in the same order...


----------

